# Blackduck or HenMallard?



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

gotmygreens said:


> ...but the only way to truly determine the sex is to open the vent of the bird and make a decision in that manner...Mike


Kinda what I said quite a few posts back. But again, I'm not a biologist.


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

gotmygreens said:


> ... Some of you may remember me from working the checkstation at Shiawassee in the early to mid 90's...


Oh yeah, I remember you -- You were the one wearing green. :corkysm55

Honestly, I can't believe this thread is still going, and going, and going...


----------



## gotmygreens (Dec 17, 2008)

Meant no offense by my comments. I just thought positive ID on a bird would help any entanglements with your friendly neighborhood conservation officer!


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

gotmygreens said:


> Meant no offense by my comments. I just thought positive ID on a bird would help any entanglements with your friendly neighborhood conservation officer!


I sure didn't take any offense to your comments.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Does the vent smell like tuna on a hen? (sorry, couldn't help myself)


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

None taken. However, not sure very many CO's would even agree on what the specie/sex was here with this one. Even if you pleaded a good case. Thanks, now I'm guilty of prolonging this thread and I'm sure to open another can with that statement.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

donbtanner said:


> Does the vent smell like tuna on a hen? (sorry, couldn't help myself)


:lol::lol::lol: Great one! But my answer is no. As my old college roomie always said "there's only two things that smell like fish, and one of 'em's fish" :evilsmile I don't think he meant a duck. But maybe...


----------



## blazer68 (Mar 25, 2008)

It's a black duck


----------

